# Door Hollow Shortline featured



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ocregister.com/news/mode...hobby.html 

Click on the Photos and Video tabs too...

The guy in the "funny" hat on the video is Bob Baxter.


Good video and article.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that popup to vote for a poll on that page... you cannot get rid of the popup without voting. 

Last time I go to the OC register site, after I email them to tell them what I think of that. 

Might be a nice article... 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Got my popups blocked....so I don't see that issue.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... unfortunately, I work with too many software packages that use popups for legit reasons... maybe have to look at Firefox and see if I can allow popups just for certain sites... 

Update, Firefox will block popups and you can specify sites that are exceptions to the rule... thanks for jerking my chain Mike... it works... 


Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Had the opportunity to visit the show when it was here in Atlanta. Pretty impressive. No problems with pop ups.







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful article, images and video. The DGRR is such an attraction. Great job, Bob, Sandra and Don.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool pictures attached, nice article


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I went to the link that Mike put in and couldn't find a tab to the video. Where it had been there was an ad for resorts or something. The link to the videos is this one (I hope). 

http://www.ocregister.com/video/?videoId=60083107001&play=now 

Several of us Geezers got to speak about the joys of model railroading.


----------

